# Toilets at Heathrow



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Fourth-world cesspits. For Chrissaske BAA get your shit together (pun INTENDED).


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Smelly, scummy, filthy and really vile.
They make you feel as if you are cleaning them up as you use them. 
Just what calibre of people do the work, are their supervisors and employ them?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Liverpool St toilets must be worst in the land...especially when you consider you pay 20p for the priveledge of chocking on the smell of piss.
[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Liverpool St toilets must be worst in the land...especially when you consider you pay 20p for the priveledge of chocking on the smell of piss.
> [smiley=furious3.gif]


They are not always so bad!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Spend alot of time in there do you


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

lol - Vlastan you were asking for that one - especially as you have a rear entry reputation.

Anyway - the toilets at heathrow are not just dirty, they are also bloody outdated! Next time you fly just take a look at the ENORMOUS part of the cost of your ticket that is Airport Tax. Jesus - what are they spending this money on?

phoTToniq


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Heathrow Airport is a 3rd World Airport.

For one of the busiest airports in the world, when ever I return to LHR I always mutter (loudly) "Welcome to $h1thole Britain"

What must foreign visitors think???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Spend alot of time in there do you Â


At least an hour a day!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look, your all blokes aren't you? Do the blokey thing and find a tree or wall ;D to aim your one eyed snake up ;D. At least you can do this unlike us ladies


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't tell me girls can't pee standing up.......

They bloody well can!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK we can or could ;D but what leg we choose for it to drizzle down that we don't have a choice  and the outcome would be messy :-*


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Look, your all blokes aren't you? Â Do the blokey thing and find a >tree or wall Â ;D to aim your one eyed snake up Â ;D. Â At least >you can do this unlike us ladies Â [/quote]

Haven't you seen the sign as you go through pasport control?

No Mobile Phones
No Cameras
No Taking a Dump Behind the Luggage Carousel


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Nothing can beat the toilets at Olympia where I was yesterday, toilet smelt of absolute neat shit - I didn't even want to breath through my mouth


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Look, your all blokes aren't you? Â Do the blokey thing and find a tree or wall Â ;D to aim your one eyed snake up Â ;D. Â At least you can do this unlike us ladies Â


Someone once sent me a picture of some woman standing up and having a pi$$ in a gents urinal with two guys looking on,i kid you not


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Nothing can beat the toilets at Olympia where I was yesterday, toilet smelt of absolute neat shit - I didn't even want to breath through my mouth Â


Infosec? Did you hear about the leader of the fluffi bunnys getting nicked by Scotland Yard there?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Someone once sent me a picture of some woman standing up and having a pi$$ in a gents urinal with two guys looking on,i kid you not Â


I have seen something similar...but it was not a woman but a pre-op transexual! Â  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a transvestite ask me it they could borrow my lipstick once in a ladies toilet in a night club . I politely said no!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I had a transvestite ask me it they could borrow my lipstick once in a ladies toilet in a night club Â . Â I politely said no!


How could you be so rude to the fellow lady? ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I had a transvestite ask me it they could borrow my lipstick once in a ladies toilet in a night club Â . Â I politely said no!


Irrelevant.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan : I wasn't going to let him breath or put it round his lips! I wouldn't of known where he had put them previously


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Vlastan : I wasn't going to let him breath or put it round his lips! Â I wouldn't of known where he had put them previously Â


That makes absolutely no sense at all. Eggsplain yourself. Please bear in mind that 'his' lips are only likely to have been where any other pair of female lips might have been...


----------

